# Cramping but no period???



## jae33

Just looking for some advice and wondered whether anyone else has experienced similar,

My period was due yesterday/today and i have been having period cramps..convinced it is coming but nothing except creamy cm and a tiny tan coloured discharge yesterday, i don't usually get cramps before my period it just turns up!

I have been ttc for a while and have had sore bbs, sore back, strange sharp pains and cramps on and off since ovulation - I've also had lots of creamy cm (TMI!) and just feel 'different' this month to usual,

i did a clearblue digital test on weds (now friday) and it read 'not pregnant' but it was not fmu and i had just drunk two cups of tea!! has anyone else had a bfn on these tests and retested only to get a bfp?

i don't want to retest just yet cos the tests are so expensive but I have got some cheap tesco's ones that i will use over the weekend if still no af.

Anyone else had anything similar?


----------



## Pixie

Hi hun, the signs seem to be there for a positive :bfp: our bodies react the same in early pregnancy as they do just before our periods.

In my last pregnancy I knew I was pg even when the tests were :bfn: - I just felt different ... I tried a test a few days later and it was :bfp: .

I also had mild cramping, nauesea, sore boobs etc ... Unfortunately my pregnancy only lasted 6 weeks and I lost my lo. However, mild cramping is a normal thing to happen, everything stretching to make room!

If your :witch: doesn't show up in a few day's I'd tests again, are you normally pretty regular?

Sending you lot's of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Holly21

It's not over till :witch: ! You can get really cheapo HPTs from Ebay - cheaper than Tesco. I'd keep testing over the next few days. Good luck and sending babydust :hug:


----------



## tmr1234

a bit of info on cm in preg 

It's actually pretty difficult to say yes, that's normal, no, that isn't because if you're not pregnant some of the things that happen for eg, heavy , clear/whitish, thin discharge is actually one of the symptoms of thrush....but in pregnancy it's normal as the discharge is not being made from the same stuff.

Ok, when you become pregnant, your body does everything it can to prevent infection's reaching the baby. The increased thin(and as pregnancy progresses thicker), clear to white discharge is one way it does this.(It also does this to ensure your vagina remains mosit and lubricated.) So in the abscence of any other symptoms, it is perfectly normal and right to have an increased discharge. In fact it's so right that one of the things you shouldn't do whilst pregnant is use vaginal douches to clear the discharge away- if that is done, you are more likely to allow infection into your body.
Yellow- if your dischrge is clear/white/cream until it dries and then it appears yellow- it's normal.
Green- if your discharge is clear/white/cream until it dries, make sure that it's not actually yellow as some yellow can appear green.
If your discharge is green, yellow, grey , frothy or tinged with blood either brown or red, please see your doctor.

Odour- many women become more aware of their own body odour whilst they are pregnant. However, the normal musky smell (no matter how strong to you) is normal. The odour to be concerned about is one that is 'fishy'. If you are concerned and think you may have this, ask your partner if they think you smell fishy.....it's easier for them to answer a yes or no to this sort of question. If you think you smell fishy, please see a doctor.

I know it can be embarressing to speak to your GP about things such as these, but with the exception of thrush, all other infections can harm your baby. If thrush is untreated, you will be uncomfortable and if present at the time of delivery, your baby might aquire a thrush infection in their mouth. The other infections cause more damage if not treated.

Urine : if there is stinging/burning when passing urine then please see your GP. Odour of urine, if you think it is stronger than normal, drink more fluid. If your urine's odour reminds you of bacon or peardrops, please see your GP. 

To prevent infections:
Do not use vaginal douches.
Do not use perfumed soap.
Wear cotton underwear.
If you use a panty liner, change it regularly.
Drink plenty of fluid.
Some of these infections are sexually aquired infections so if you think you are at risk of this, make sure you have safe sexual practise.


----------



## jae33

Thanks for your responses so far - was convinced I'd wake up this morning to af but still nothing very odd. i was on cerazette until dec periods were a bit messed up for 3/4 months but for the last 4 months they have been 27/28 days band on...cd29 today...fingers crossed! i'll keeep u updated!

(i hate these posts when u never actually find ou what happened!!) xx


----------



## Greta

Hi I get stomach cramps before my AF for a couple of days. I don't always, and it is 
farily a recent thing but for me that is one of the signs it is on its way. But I hope yours is a sign of a BFP on its way instead. x


----------



## jae33

hi..i promised i'd let you know!!! af came to visit overnight so out for another month! boo!


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs:


----------

